# Walgreens



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 2, 2006)

This is where I want to work at this time in my life. Has anybody worked there before?

blade


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 2, 2006)

No......... But hey you probably will get a disocunt and some good benefits. They also may have a stock purchase plan...go for it!!!


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a close friend who worked there. The hours can be long & for her Sundays were mandatory, but she was an assistant manager. Other than that she enjoyed it - especially the discount!


----------



## matt01 (Jan 2, 2006)

Low pay and the Sunday hours would be unpleasant, but I suppose there coulc be worse places.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> Low pay and the Sunday hours would be unpleasant, but I suppose there coulc be worse places.



Rain rain go away come again another day. If hes happy at Walgreens please do not snark him out!!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 3, 2006)

Sundays are not a problem IF you are direct with the manager during the interview. Let them know that you have religious convictions about working on Sundays, but that you in turn are willing to work every Saturday. I've done this with previous jobs (Walgreens was one of them). Never had a problem. A couple of Sunday workers were given most Saturdays off because of my willingness to work on them. The one person that complained got a lecture from the management on that I had made my conviction clear from the start and reminded her that because of my conviction and willingness to work on Saturday that she had been given every Saturday off that she did not have previously. The occasional instance that they threw me on the schedule for Sunday (usually because they were either testing my stance and seeing what they could get away with or they just were cramped for workers and putting anyone on), I would call or approach the manager and remind them that they needed to find someone to replace me on Sunday as I would not be able to come in. Every time they found a replacement.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2006)

If you explain your religious conviction of not working on Sundays (assuming you have one and are Sabbatarian), Walgreens will have a legal duty to reasonably accommodate your practice. Walmart lost a case on this by refusing to allow someone's sabbatarian practice.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well sundays of course are an issue Ive made clear to them. I didnt make the first round of hirings for manager but its still my goal Im waiting to hear from the manager where I live to start as a service clerk and reapply for management. I can hold out at 8-9 for awhile knowing it may not be far off from making 14-15 as an A.M. 

blade


----------



## pastorway (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> If you explain your religious conviction of not working on Sundays (assuming you have one and are Sabbatarian), Walgreens will have a legal duty to reasonably accommodate your practice. Walmart lost a case on this by refusing to allow someone's sabbatarian practice.



This is sort of correct. They only have a legal duty to reasonably accommodate your religious practice _after_ you have been hired. Before you are hired they can decide to hire or not hire you based on any number of factors.

Phillip


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope your ding well PastorWay


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)

Also, I wouldn't count on the AM position, even later. Most AMs and Ms have to work Sundays and they may pass you up due to it. However, prove yourself valuable and who knows...God can and does turn hearts.


----------



## Scott (Jan 4, 2006)

"This is sort of correct. They only have a legal duty to reasonably accommodate your religious practice after you have been hired. Before you are hired they can decide to hire or not hire you based on any number of factors."

They also may not decline to hire based on one's religious belief/practices either, with certain exceptions.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by matthew_
> ...



What are you talking about? Nathan asked for oppinions. Though I haven't worked at Walgreens, I did do time at Target, which is very similar in pay and Sunday requirements. I didn't say that he shouldn't work there, rather I was just pointing out a legitemate concern. I am all for someone working there, if that is the best option for them at the time...I applied at Walgreens a while back, knowing that it would be a difficult place to achieve my goals.

Blade, be honest, work hard and prove yourself to them. That is the best way to deal with the Sunday question.

I don't understand the term "snark".

[Edited on 1-4-06 by matthew]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 5, 2006)

It's true, I suspect I've been looked over for a couple of positions because of my Sunday stance.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear Walgreens is a good company to work for.The benefits are great.To me however the most attractive thing is the 24 hour ones night shift.It works like this.You work 10 hour shifts from around 9 pm until 8 am for seven days and then you get seven days off.For me,being a night shift Wal-Mart employee,this is very attractive.I won`t do it however,because of the amount I am being paid currently at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ive got an interview with the pharmacy manager tomorow at around 2pm. Please pray that it goes well. 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## pastorway (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2006)

Will do blade!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## matt01 (Jan 6, 2006)

How did it go? Did they say how long until a decision would be made?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)

It went well they will call me next week.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2006)

Dear Nathan,

I wish you well in your pursuits. I've definitely had a rough time over the past few years in my career path/direction. 

My guess is that it would be possible to get an hourly position somewhere like Walgreen's or another retail store and not have to work on the Lord's Day, but that it would be well nigh impossible to have a management career there or anywhere else in a corporate retail store and expect to have off on the Lord's Day, unless it's somewhere like Hobby Lobby, Chick- Fil-A or Lifeway that is Christian owned and closed on Sunday. Even Family Christian Stores, which is owned by Zondervan (basically Harper Collins now), is now open Sundays. 

I am in a new position where I spend part of my time in a kiosk in a major retailer, but have off Sundays, and was told that I would never work on Sunday. But due to some unusual circumstances I will have to work one Sunday in February, and I've been told that not being there basically isn't an option. Looks like the only way you have any control over this is to be self employed or an independent contractor. If I'm not mistaken, the law states that the employer must let you off due to your religious convictions unless it creates a major hardship. If you're looking long term, I would suggest considering a path that leads somewhere else than retail or the restaurant business or any other business that's open Sunday if you want to be off on the Lord's Day. And my guess is that in the PNW many more places are open Sunday than is the case in the Deep South. But I've seen that there is even pressure now in the Scottish Hebrides for shops to open on Sunday.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 7, 2006)

it's a shame but how is a man supposed to make a living !!!!

blade


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 7, 2006)

This thread reminds me all the more why pastors and missionaries ought to live hard-working, diligent and frugal lives. All Christians for that matter. 

I confess that I have complained this past week about all the travelling I have had to do (and the money and time constraints of deputation, etc). But this thread reminds me that at every minute while driving to our next stop I could look in my rearview mirror and see my son and also talk to my wife. 

I live on missionary support and I try to be frugal. This thread has humbled me and has, once again, driven me to a deep gratitude of God's people and their generosity - despite their own work and money frustrations.

Nathan's and Pilgrim's comment above hit home... I am sorry brothers about your struggles.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank You Trevor.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> it's a shame but how is a man supposed to make a living !!!!
> 
> blade



Yes, it is a shame....


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 8, 2006)

Are there no Chick-Fil-A's in your area? They pay college students _very_ well, at least they do here.

I never have to work on the Lord's Day, and I get profit sharing checks every three months (not to mention a $1/hr raise soon, hopefully).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 8, 2006)

what is that?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 8, 2006)

Not even close...


----------

